# Ariens 32" Project



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Been eyeballing this Ariens 32" for a couple weeks on Marketplace. Finally got a chance to check it out and came to an agreement with the owner. The recoil was busted but the electric start did work. Carb had been screwed with and it didnt have spark. The rest of the machine was in very good shape. Very little rust, all bearing & bushings nice and tight. My plan is to do a Predator swap, already pulled the motor, i did one on a ST824 for a coworker and think it will work well with this one. I Remember seeing others that have done a similar swap and that the chute rotation linkage needs to rerouted. If anyone has done a similar swap please chime in. Thanks









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice! Which Predator engine are you going with?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a B&S, but I also have a Predator on another one. Rerouting is no problem, as it actually improves it by putting a new rod off the universal by the chute, adding another eyebolt and knuckle universal, bringing the crank handle in nicely between the handles, where it should have always been in my opinion, right from the factory when it was new.


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

I had to add about 6" of 3/8" rod off the sprocket bracket so it could be at the correct position to make the turn up. I made a bent metal bracket out of the metal you see in picture to support rod. It is better than new- very smooth turning. I bent it in vise with help of a hammer. I added a second universal joint so I could run the rod up to original handle position. Your modification will depend on the motor you decide on. Good luck! Nice machine!


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

db130 said:


> Very nice! Which Predator engine are you going with?


Just the 212 Predator. At 100$ plus another 12$ or so for the 3/4 to 1" adapter its hard to go wrong

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Ariensboy said:


> I had to add about 6" of 3/8" rod off the sprocket bracket so it could be at the correct position to make the turn up. I made a bent metal bracket out of the metal you see in picture to support rod. It is better than new- very smooth turning. I bent it in vise with help of a hammer. I added a second universal joint so I could run the rod up to original handle position. Your modification will depend on the motor you decide on. Good luck! Nice machine!


Thank you very much! Just the information i was looking for!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nick Karahalios said:


> Just the 212 Predator. At 100$ plus another 12$ or so for the 3/4 to 1" adapter its hard to go wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I may be way wrong but 212cc seems pretty small for 32" blower. Nice blower. It's a monster.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I am thinking the same as @micah68 about the engine size.
A good ~200 cc engine makes around 4.4kW (6 hp). Most 32" blowers had or have at least 10 hp. ariens used a 9.7kW (13hp) tecumseh on theirs, I think?


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

See if you can find another running Tecumseh 8 hp or bigger.
Then you don’t have to change or modify anything.
The old Tec 8 hp are cheap.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Back when this was new I think it would come with an 8hp. In my mind that's too small for what I've driven my 32s into. My 1332 Toro is about right. I'd at least try for a 10 hp on it or you might end up having a 32" bucket you can only take 2/3 rds of a cut with. The 212 Predator is a nice engine but it's not going to get it on a 32 IMHO.

.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I get where you guys are coming from with saying that the "6.5HP Predator" is to small, but from the research I have done those motors are wayyyy underated and make gobs of power. 
Check out this video this guy has done a similar swap and is very happy with it.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Nick, look, there's only so much power you can get from a 212 cc 4-cycle engine consumer engine. You'd be wise to follow the advice from experienced members on this board.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That was Fearless Fronts machine if I remember correctly. Here's what you can do. Put on the 212 and try it.....if it works good, fine...if not, take smaller bites. I think it will work fine....and it is an easier swap then the bigger motors.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Something to consider is that Ariens sold a lot of those with 7 hp flatheads...a 212 OHV is a huge improvement over those. The 7 hp 1971 I got with the 32 inch bucket, I've never put in snow, but I bought it from the original owner and he was happy with it until it blew the auger gearbox.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just watched the video, and that wasn't old Fearless's machine.....he has a video of the same swap, but he was blowing snow with his I believe.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

I've got a 32" 10000 series, same 910010 machine. I put an 10 hp Tecumseh on it and it works pretty well, though I always wonder if those Predators would've worked for me too.

One bummer I had with my machine was that it really needed a new scraper bar and the 32" ones are pricey for what they are. Other than that I just love it, total beast. Like any 30"+ machine, it does tend to "pull" on surfaces that are not completely even.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Swap in progress. Looks like its going to take minimal work to get the chute rotation linkage to fit. More to come









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You might want to consider putting some nice XTrac on it and get rid of the lawn tires with chains.

BTW, I have that Predator on a 10M6 now for a few years .. works just great ...


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Waiting on the 3/4 to 1" shaft adapter and then she'll be ready! Should be in tonight. Of course there isnt a single snowflake worth of snow in the forcast









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Well done Nick, nice garage too.....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

…..


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Shaft adapter came in late last night, bolted everything on shes running like a butte! Ill have it fully assembled today I'll send some more pics









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it me, or does that belt look a bit large, and also should there not be some belt guide fingers coming off the block ???


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks it to me as well....


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Is it me, or does that belt look a bit large, and also should there not be some belt guide fingers coming off the block ???


Yes, the belt "fingers"(or whatever they are called) were not installed in that pic, however they have been installed and tensioner pulley was set. Should blow snow like a champ once finished up


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Wrapped up the machine this afternoon. We lost a good deal of our snow due to rain/warm weather but there was a couple remaining snowbanks i was able to try it out on. Worked awesome. Threw the snow a considerable distance. What i also like about the machine is its FAST. 4th gear you better hold on! Not that im drag racing the thing but if you got somewhere to be it nice to have the ability to get there quick. Here it is compared to my 2004 1332









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Very, very, nice job !!!! Looks great. You've got me thinking about looking for a "rebuild". Congrat's !!!!


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice swap....looks good! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great work....I've got a 73 24 inch that I swapped a 208 cc clone onto....like you said in the video...the impeller kit and tall chute is the way to go


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Could Try to get the Original Engine Running. Clean/Replace points + Condenser, and a $12 Carb. Might Work Out for cheap $$.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Got to test her out last night. Got about 4-5" of snow, had about 8-10" of heavy at the end of the driveway from the road plows. All i can say is WOW. This machine is amazing, tons of power, and at full rpms(4000) it really chucks the snow! I have a ST1332LE as well and I dont know...this older Ariens just seems much easier to use, and i dont miss having to engage the auger(using the hand lever) anymore. I do miss having handwarmers & the added on LED lights, but I'm working on getting more lighting around my property so hopefully I wont need that anymore. It does have the 15.5" chute but i would like to eventually get something even taller on it. Stay tuned for some more pictures & videos


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Works pretty good









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

